# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة نادرة للأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي ، بقلم الشيخ عبدالله الهدلق

## محمد بن مسلمة

*.. مِن الأعلام مَن يَرْتَفع بحياته حين تَسفُل حياةُ كثير من النّاس، يُتبع بياضَ نهاره بسواد لياليه يُعاني العِلْمَ في دَأَبٍ ناصِبٍ وجُهدٍ بالغ ، فيجيء منه تلك الحياةُ الجليلةُ التي يُغضي لها المرءُ حياءً ..*
*لكن مِن أَسَفٍ أن تكون ترجمةُ حياته ليست جادّةً مَطْروقة ، إذ لا يكاد القارئ ُيلِمُّ بشيءٍ ذي بال قد كُتب عنه ، فلا حديثَ وافياً تقِف به على خاصّة أمره ودقيق شأنه ، ولا ما كان عليه ومنه في عِلْمِه وتأليفه وعادتِه وخُلُقه .. ومثلُ هذا حين يغيب فإنّه يفوتُنا به مَثَلٌ عزيزٌ للأسوة ، والنّفس الإنسانية لا يَحْفِزها شيءٌ كما تَحْفِزها معاني الأسوةِ ولَمَعاتُ المِثال تَتسَقّطُها من مِثْلِ هذه الحَيَوات المباركة..*
*ما نفعُ كلماتٍ مبثوثةٍ هنا وهناك ليست تقوم بما للعَلَم علينا من أيادٍ وحقوق ، هو تقصيرٌ ظاهرٌ من معاصريه ، ثم لا يعود يفيد في ترجمته أن يَنْهَد باحثٌ بعده بسنواتٍ طويلةٍ لتأليفِ كتابٍ عنه أو إعدادِ أطروحةٍ علميّةٍ لأنه لن يجد ما يشفي ممّا يُعوَّل عليه من كتابات أهل زمنه ( لنا في تراثنا مأثرةٌ حسنةٌ في الترجمة الباذخة التي كتبها السّخاويُّ عن شيخِه الحافظِ ابن حجر ت 852 "الجَواهر والدُّرَر ".. فهي آيةٌ من آيات فنّ السيرة ، وفي العصر الحاضر عرف بوزويل أستاذَه الدكتور جونسون ت 1784م أزيدَ من عشرين عاماً ، ثم ألّف عنه كتابَه " حياة صمويل جونسون " فما ترك لجونسون شيئاً يزيده لو كتب عن حياة نفسه ، وأذهل به معاصريه حتى عُدَّ كتابُه أنموذجاً لفنّ كتابة السيرة في العصر الحاضر ..).*
*هذا وقد كانت تَمرُّ بي أسماءٌ لأعلام من العلماء من بلدان شتّى؛ فتشوقني جهودُهم وكتاباتُهم لمعرفةِ الكثير عنهم فلا أكاد أظفر إلا بالقليل ، ومن بلاد مصر من ذلك نحو : حسن السَّنْدوبي ، وسعد محمد حسن ، ومحمد محيي الدين عبدالحميد، وحامد الفقي ، والبجاوي ، والسيد أحمد صقر ، ومحمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم ، وعبدالغني عبدالخالق ، وعبدالرحمن الوكيل ، ومحمد عبدالله درَاز، وأحمد الشَّرَباصي ، ومحمد عبدالغني حسن ، وأنور الجُنْدي ( أصوله من اليمن !) وإبراهيم الأبْياري ..*
*ويأتي على رأس هؤلاء الأستاذ الكبير محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي رحمه الله 1299- 1388 ، فإنه على كثرة تردّد اسمه بين الباحثين ، وما خَدَم به الكتابَ والسُّنّة من خِدْماتٍ عالية ، إلا أن المتتبّع لترجمته لا يكاد يجد شيئاً شافياً عنه ، فهو من الشّخصيّات التي أُحبّ أن أصِفَها " بالشّخصِيّات المُصْمَتة " ، بناءٌ كبيرٌ لكن لا تعرف ما الذي بداخله ..*
*وكان أن دلّني أخي الشيخ عبدالرحمن قايد - شكر الله له - على ترجمةٍ ماتعةٍ للأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي كتَبتْها عنه ابنةُ أخيه الباحثة الدكتورة نِعْمَات أحمد فؤاد في جملةٍ من التراجم ضمّنتْها مؤلَّفاً لها عنوانُه " أعلامٌ في حياتنا " .. فآثرتُ أن أعيد نشرَها هنا لنُدْرَة ما كُتب عن هذا العَلَم الفذّ ، ولما حَوَتْه ترجمتُه من حديثٍ نافعٍ عن مؤلّفاته ، وما كان عليه من جَلَدٍ باهرٍ في التوافر والدَّأَب عليها ، ثم ِلما كَشَفتْه هذه الترجمة من غرائب عادات هذا الأستاذ الكبير .. ( الدكتورة نِعْمَات صاحبةُ مؤلّفاتٍ كثيرةٍ من أشهرها ما كَتبتْه عن المازنيّ والعقّاد والنّيل .. وهي تملك مكتبةً ضخمةً - هذا قليلٌ في النساء - حافلةً بالنوادر تُعدّ من أكبر المكتبات الشخصية في العالم العربيّ ، ولها جهودٌ ومواقفُ ثقافيةٌ معروفة ) .*
*هذا الكتاب " أعلامٌ في حياتنا " من سلسلةٍ شهريةٍ تصدر عن دار الهلال ، صدر في يناير 2002 م ، العدد 613 .. وهذه السلسلة من أقيم سلاسل الكتب ، نُشر عددها الأول سنة 1951 ، وزاد ما نُشر فيها إلى أيّامنا هذه على سبعمئة كتاب ( ممّا نُشر فيها مذكّراتُ محمّد عبدالله عِنان " ثُلُثا قرنٍ من الزّمان " و " محمود محمد شاكر قصّة قلم " لعايدة الشريف ورقمه في السلسلة 563 ) ، إلا أنّ ممّا يعيب هذه السّلسلةَ أنها تَنْفَدُ لشهرها فلا يتهيأ للقارىء أن يجدها بعد ذلك إلا في عُسْرٍ ومشقّة..*
*تَرجَمتْ الدكتورة نِعْمَات في هذا الكتاب للمَراغي شيخِ الأزهر (يَخْلِط بعضُ الباحثين بينه وبين المَراغي صاحبِ التفسير المشهور المنسوب إليه " تفسير المراغي " ، والحقّ أن بينهما مشابهةً غريبة ، فشيخ الأزهر اسمه محمد مصطفى المراغي ت 1364 ، والمفسّر اسمه أحمد مصطفى المراغي ت 1371.. وهما متعاصران ، وكلاهما له تَعلّقٌ ببلاد السودان ، وكلاهما مُفسّر ! ) ، كما تَرْجَمتْ لمصطفى عبدالرّازق ، ومحمد الغزالي ، وأمين الخُولي ، ومحمد خلف الله ، وعبداللطيف السَّحَرْتي ، والمنفلوطي ، وحسن فتحي ، وحامد سعيد ، وصلاح طاهر ، ومختار ، ومحمد صبري .*
*وهي ليستْ بتلك التراجم العالية ، وواضحٌ أنها مقالاتٌ متفرّقة كُتبتْ في سنوات ثم ضُمّت في هذا الكتاب ، ولعلّ أفضلَها ترجمةُ الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي ( أحال الزّركلي في أعلامه في ترجمة عبدالباقي 6 / 333 إلى مقالةٍ لنِعْمَات أحمد فؤاد نُشرتْ في مجلة العربي سنة 1388( تاريخ وفاته ) ، وأحسبُها هذه المقالة ) .*
*والغريب في هذه الترجمة أنّ الدكتورة نِعْمَات لم تُشرْ فيها إلى صِلة النّسَب بينها وبين الأستاذ محمد فؤاد ، فهو عمُّها أخو والدها ، وكنتُ أعجبُ وقتَ قراءة الترجمة لمعرفتها بدقائقِ حياتِه وخواصِّ عاداتِه مع ما تذكره عنه من عُزْلةٍ وانجماعٍ عن الناس ، إلى أن تبيّن لي بعد البحث أنه عمّها فزال ما في نفسي ..*
*قالت الدكتورة نِعْمَات أحمد فؤاد تحت عنوان " شَخْصِيّةٌ لا تُنسى .. الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي " :*
*" إنّه كان في العَقْد التاسع من عُمُره ولكنك كنتَ تستطيع بسهولة أن تحذف من عُمُره رُبْعَ قرن .. فقد كان لا يبدو عليه من سنيه الطويلة العامرة غير ستين .. بل إنّ نشاطه وطاقته العقلية والجسمية تتفوّق به أو يتفوّق بها على ابن الخمسين ، أمّا طموحه العريض فينقص بدوره حَلْقةً أخرى من عمره .. فهو في اهتماماته وإيجابياته ومطامحه ابنُ أربعين ولا يزيد ..*
*رجلٌ عجيبٌ أليس كذلك ؟ وعندما نعرف تاريخَ حياته يزداد عجبنا ولا يتبدّد ، إن بداية حياته لا تُسلم إذا أخذنا بمقاييس منطق العقل والأشياءإلى النهاية .. ولكن لماذا أوحي إليك حُكماً أو رأياً خاصّاً قد ترى غيره ؛ لنبدأ معاً من البداية : إن الرجل الذي نتحدث عنه ولد في 8 مارس سنة 1882 لأبوين مصريّين ، أما الأب فمن بلدة ( قمن العروس ) من أعمال الواسطي بالصعيد الأوسط ، وأما الأم فمن بلدة ( برنبال ) إحدى بلاد بحري الكثيرة ، وهو الابن البكر لأبويه ، وقد نشأ في القاهرة في حي السيدة زينب إلى أن بلغ الخامسة من عمره ، ثم سافر مع أسرته إلى السودان وكان والده وكيلاً للإدارة المالية بوزارة الحربية ، واستقرّت الأسرة في وادي حَلْفا ثم حدثت معركة ود النجوم ( وود النجوم اسم قائدها السوداني وقد قُتل في المعركة ).. وقد حدث بعد هذا أن غادر عميد الأسرة المصرية وادي حَلْفا إلى أُسوان وبقيت الأسرة هناك سنةً ونصفاً .. ودخل صاحبنا في هذه الأثناء مدرسة أُسوان الابتدائية ، ثم هبطت الأسرة القاهرة حيث تنقّلت في سكناها بين أحياء العبّاسية وبولاق والبغالة من أحياء القاهرة الشعبية ، وفي سنة 1921 توفي الوالد .*
*وفي القاهرة دخل محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي - الذي تعرفه اليوم مجامع الاستشراق في أوربا وترجع إليه فيما أشكل من مسائل الدين الإسلامي - مدرسةَ عباس الابتدائية .. وعندما بلغ امتحان الشهادة الابتدائية سنة 1894 رسب في القسم الفرنسي بأجمعه بها ، فخلّفها إلى مدرسة الأمريكان في حي الأزْبَكيّة حيث ظل هناك سنتين ..*
*وفي سنة 1899 ترك مدرسة الأمريكان واشتغل مدرّساً بمدرسة جمعيّة المساعي المشكورة في مركز ( تلا ) للّغة العربية ، ولكنه تركها بعد فترةٍ ليعمل ناظراً لمدرسةٍ بإحدى قرى الوجه البحري ، وظلّ شاغلاً لهذا المنصب سنتين ونصفاً ضاق بعدها على عادته الملول ..*
*ولو أنّه عَزَف عن التعليم ووظائفه كُلّيةً لسَهُل تفسير الأمر ،ولكنّه - وقد يبدو هذا غريباً بل هو كذلك - بعد أن كان ناظراً اشتغل مدرساً ولمادة الرّياضة في مدرسةٍ أُخرى ، أليس هذا غريباً ؟ أعني الّنقلة من ناظرٍ إلى مدرّس ، ومن اللغة العربية إلى الرّياضة ؟*
*على أنّه مالبثَ أن ضاق بالرّياضة أيضاً بعد سنةٍ من اشتغاله بها ، واختار العملَ مع الأديب صادق عَنْبَر في المدرسة التحضيرية الكبرى بدْرب الجَماميز ، ومن الطّريف أنّ ناظر هذه المدرسة اشترط لقبولهما في الوظيفة أن يقوما بإنشاء القصائد والخُطَب ليقدّمها باسمه إلى الخديوي والسلطان عبدالحميد .*
*ثم أعلن البنك الزّراعي عن وظيفةِ مترجمٍ فتقدّم إليها ونجح ، وعُيّن بالبنك في 20 ديسمبر سنة 1905 ، وقد عمل بهذه الوظيفة طويلاً إذا قيست بمثيلاتها التي شغلها من قبل .. فقد ظلّ بها حتى 3 أكتوبر سنة 1933 ، بل لعلّ من المحتمل أن تمتدّ به أسبابها إلى أبعد من هذا ، فهو لم يتركها إلا عندما صفّى البنك أعماله وأحيلت إلى بنك التسليف .*
*على أنّ المدّة التي قضاها في البنك الزّراعي تعتبر فترةَ استقرارفي حياته ، هيأتْ له القراءةَ الواسعة في الأدب الفرنسي وخاصة فيكتور هوجو ولامارتين ، كما أقبل على أمّهات الكتب في الأدب العربيّ ، فقرأ كثيراً كما حفظ كثيراً ، ومن محفوظه إلى اليوم " ديوان الحماسة " .. وفي حياته رجال عمّقوا أثرَهم في نفسه ، وهؤلاء هم - بعد والده - الشيخ مصطفى عبدالرّازق ، والدكتور عبدالوهاب عزّام ، والشيخ رشيد رضا .. وهذا الأخير يعتبر نقطةَ تحوّلٍ في حياته ، غيّرتْ مجراها وأعادتْ تخطيطها لو صحّ هذا التعبير .*
*ففي سنة 1922 تعرّف إلى السيد رشيد رضا صاحبِ المنار ، وكان لقاء لم يقدّر له الفراق إلا بعد أربعة عشر عاماً .. ولم يكن فراقاً بل قدراً خارجاً عن إرادتهما ، فقد توفّي الشيخ رضا سنةَ 1936 .*
*وإنّ الأستاذ فؤاد عبدالباقي ليذكر فيما يطوف به من ذكريات ؛أنه كان يلازم الشيخ رضا ملازمةَ المُريد لأستاذه الشّيخ ، يذكر أنه فتح له آفاقاً واسعةً في علم الدّين والسُنّة ، ووجّهه كثيراً حتى غدا الأستاذ الشيخ في سنيه الأخيرة يثق بعِلْمه ويستعين به في كثير ممّا يعرض له .*
*حَدَث في سنة 1928 أن بلغ السيد رشيد رضا أنّ الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر - ابن وكيل الأزهر وقتئذ - عنده الأصل الإنجليزي لكتاب " مفتاح كنوز السُّنّة " .. فأرسل الشيخ رضا محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي مع ابن عمه إلى الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر في بيته بالحِلْميّة فاستعار له الكتابَ لمدة أسبوع.. ورأى الشيخُ رضا أن يكل أمرَ تقديره إلى محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي ، فلمّا اطّلع عليه وبحثه قال للشّيخ رضا :*
*-* *مِن الجُرْم ألا يُترجم هذا الكتاب إلى العربيّة ..*
*-* *إذنْ لتكن أنتَ صاحبَه ..*
*وهنا قرّر محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي أن يتوسّع في الإنجليزية فالتحق بمدرسة ( برلتز )، ولم ينتظر حتى يفرُغَ من الدراسةِ وسيلتِه إلى الترجمة بل شرع في الترجمة وهو يدرس ؛ وهنا نمسك بمفتاح من مفاتيح شخصيّة الرّجل والإرادة الحديدية اللاهبة..*
*إن رأى أمراً احتَشَد له ومضى فيه كالسّهم يَمْرُق غير مبالٍ بما يكتنف هذا العملَ من مشاقّ ..*
*وقد استغرقتْ الدّراسة والترجمة خمسَ سنواتٍ ؛ أي أنه انتهى من ترجمته ومراجعته في أكتوبر سنة 1933 .*
*وإلى هنا لم تنته قصّةُ هذا الكتاب فإنّ لها بقيةً تؤلّف وحدها روايةً طويلةً في حياة هذا الرّجل ؛ حدث عندما طلب من الدكتور ونسنك كتابَ تصريحٍ بالترجمة باعتباره مؤلّفَ كتاب" مفتاح كنوز السُّنّة " أن بَلَغ من استجابة الرجل له أنه لم يكتفِ بالموافقة فحسب ؛ بل أرسل إليه الفصل الأوّل من " المعجم المفهرس للحديث النبوي " ، وإذ اطّلع عليه وجد به أخطاء كثيرة فضمّنها كشفاً أرسله إلى الدكتور ونسنك فسرّ لذلك كثيراً ، وكتب إليه يرجوه تصحيح بروفات المعجم ..*
*واذا علِمْنا أنّ المعجم يقوم به أكثرُ من أربعين مستشرقاً في أنحاء العالَم ؛ ثم يصحّح عملَهم مجتمعين الأستاذُ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي ؛ عرفنا قيمةَ العمل الكبير الذي كان يؤدّيه الرجل ، قيمةَ الجُهد الذي كان يبذله .. ثم بعد هذا - أوقبل هذا - قيمةَ الكَسْب العلميّ من وراء هذا العمل ، وقيمةَ الكَسْب القوميّ ..*
*بل إنني لا أبالغ إن قلت : إنّ كُتُبَ الأستاذ فؤاد عبدالباقي بما وراءها من صبر طويل وجُهد دؤوب وطاقة الدّقة والإتقان ؛ وأشواقٍ حميمةٍ إلى الكمال الممكن بالاستقصاء والتنظيم والتجميع والتبويب والفهرسة ؛ كُتُبَه بهذا كلّه إضافةٌ علميّةٌ في ميدان الدّين تحسب لمصر وعطائها للإسلام .*
*نعود إلى كتاب " المعجم المفهرس للحديث النبويّ " نتعرف إليه ونعرف عنه شيئاً أكثر :*
*" المعجم المفهرس للحديث النبويّ " يقوم على ردّ ألفاظ الأحاديث في أشهر وأصحّ كتب الحديث وهي تسعة معتمدة :*
*الصحيحين البخاري ومسلم .*
*والسنن الأربعة : أبوداود والتّرمذي والنّسائي وابن ماجه .*
*سنن الدّارمِيّ .*
*موطأ مالك .*
*مسند أحمد بن حنبل .. وتتعهّد هذا المعجمَ مؤسّسةُ الاتحاد الأعلى للمجامع العلميّة ، ومقرّ الاتّحاد في لَيْدِن بهولندا .*
*ومِن أوائل من قاموا بعمليّة التنسيق والإشراف على الطّبع دكتور ونسنك , الذي خَلَفه بعد وفاته منسنج الذي توفي أيضاً بعده ببضعة أعوام .*
*وقد بدأوا نشره في أوائل الأربعينات ( حوالى سنة 1933 ) وصدر منه حتى الآن واحدٌ وأربعون مجلّداً .*
*وهذا الجُهد الضّخم لم يستنفذ طاقةَ الرّجل ؛ فقد وسِعت جهودُه العلميّة :*
** ترجمة كتاب " مفتاح كنوز السّنّة " وقد طبع في مصر .*
** وترجمة كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الحكيم " عن جول لابوم وقد طبع في مصر .*
*أمّا في ميدان التأليف فله من الأسفار التي ظهرت حتى الآن : * المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم .*
**اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان , وهو أصحّ كتاب في الحديث نظراً لأنّه جمع مااتّفق عليه مسلم والبخاري .*
** معجم غريب القرآن .. وهو عبارة عن شرح الألفاظ الغريبة التي أوْرَدَها البخاريُّ في صحيحه , والبخاريُّ بدوره كان قد أخذ هذه الألفاظَ من كتاب " مَجاز القرآن "لأبي عُبَيدة .*
*كما قام الأستاذ فؤاد عبدالباقي بشرح وفَهْرَسَة كتب :*
**موطأ الإمام مالك .*
**سنن ابن ماجه .*
**صحيح مسلم .*
*كما قام بتخريج الأحاديث والشّواهد الشّعْرِية الواردة في كتاب "شواهد التوضيح والتصريح لابن مالك ".*
*وتخريج الأحاديث والشّواهد الشّعرية في " تفسير القاسمي ".*
*وله من الكتب المخطوطة التي لم تنشر والتي يحتجب باحتجابها عنّا خيرٌ كثيرٌ :*
*كتاب " أطراف الصّحيحين ".. وهو من ألف صفحةٍ من القطع الكبير :*
*وفيه اضْطلع بتجميع ولَمِّ شَتات مواضع أحاديث البخاريّ .. فقد كان البخاريُّ يورد الحديثَ الواحدَ في مواضعَ عِدّة حسب المعاني الواردة به ، في حين كان مُسلِمٌ يورد الحديثَ في موضعٍ واحد، حتى ليَصِحَّ أن نُسمّيَ الكتابَ " أطراف البخاريّ ".*
*والكتاب الثاني " جامع مسانيد صحيح البخاري " ، وفيه يورد الأستاذ فؤاد عبد الباقي النصوصَ المتعددّة للحديث الواحد حسب مواضعها في صحيح البخاريّ ، كما جمعَ أحاديثَ كُلِّ صحابيٍّ على حِدَة ؛ مرتباً أسماءَ الصّحابة حسب الحروف الهجائية وذلك بعد أن قسمهم قسمين : الصّحابة الرّجال والصّحابيّات ، وعددهم جميعاً : مئةٌ وستّةٌ وتسعون صحابياً .*
*ومن هنا نستطيع أن نُدرِك السّرَّ في أن هذا الجهد الصابر قد استغرق ما يربو على ألف صفحة من الحجم الكبير .*
*ولهذا الكتاب قصّة ترويها محاضر المَجْمع اللغوي سنة 1943 بما تَضمّنَتْه من مكاتباتٍ دارت حوله ؛ بين المستشار الفنّي لوزارة المعارف يومئذٍ الدكتور طه حسين وبين المَجْمع، كما تضم التقرير الذي وضعته اللجنة المكوّنة من الأساتذة : أحمد بك إبراهيم ، الشيخ إبراهيم حَمْروش ، الشيخ محمّد الخضر حسين .*
*ومع ما في التقرير من تقديرٍ وإشادةٍ بالجُهدِ السّخيِّ الذي بُذل في الكتاب ؛ فقد انتهى الأمر باعتذارٍ عن النّشر لأن الكتابَ أدخلُ في باب السُّنّة منه في باب اللغة !*
*ولا يزال الكتابُ ينتظر من ينشره من الهيئات لأن تكاليف نشره ينوء بها جُهد الفرد .*
*بل إنّ من كتبه ما تبنّته الهيئاتُ ثم قعدت عن نشره ، وأقصد كتابَه "جامع الصّحيحين"..*
*فقد حَدَث أن وجّه إليه فضيلة شيخ الأزهر المرحوم الشيخ مأمون الشّنّاوي دعوةً إلى اجتماع انعقد في 28 فبراير سنة 1950 عن المشتغلين بعلم الحديث وكان الاجتماع مؤلّفاً من : الشيخ أحمد شاكر ، الشيخ عبد العزيز الموافي ، ووكيل الأزهر الشيخ عبد الرحمن حسن ، والشيخ محمد محيي الدّين ، والشيخ الكوثري وكيل المشيخة الإسلامية في الآستانة، والشيخ رضوان، والأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي .*
*وبحث المجتمعون موضوعَ جَمْع كتب السُّنّة الستة في كتاب واحد؛ وعلى أيّ غِرار يكون الترتيب ؟ واتّفقوا على أن يكون ترتيبُ الكتاب على حسب ترتيب صحيح مسلم .*
*وفي 15 أبريل وُكِلَ إلى الأستاذ فؤاد عبد الباقي العملُ على جمع أحاديث صحيح البخاري ومسلم مقابل مبلغ ثلاثين جُنيها شهرياً ، زيد سنة 1951 إلى أربعين جُنيهاً ، وانتهى العمل في سنة 1952 بعد أن بلغ ما تقاضاه فيه ألفاً ومئة جنيه .*
*ثمّ تألّفتْ لجنةٌ من ثلاثة مشايخ لمراجعة الكتاب منها الشيخ عبدالفتاح العناني شيخ المالكية.. فإذا عرفنا أن هذه اللجنة بدورها تقاضتْ لقاءَ المراجعة ستمئة جنيه ، أي أن الكتاب تكلّف ألفاً وسبعمئة جنيه بين تأليف ومراجعة .*
*وتسأل أين هذا الكتاب الآن مع شدّة حاجة الدراسات الدينية إليه ؟ فأقول : إنه يقبع الآن في خزنة حديدية بالجامع الأزهر.*
*ننتقل الآن من الكتاب إلى صاحبه لنلتقيَ بقصص أخرى .. ويعتبر الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي المحدّث الوحيد في مصر بعد وفاة الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر.*
*وأَصْفى مَنابعِه الثقافيّة عيونُ الأدب العربي وفوق هذا بالطّبع الكتابُ الأوّل القرآن ، ثم كتبُ التفسير والحديث والفقه حتى ليُعَدَّ (القرآنُ والبخاريُّ ومسلمٌ ) خيرَ ما قرأ على الإطلاق .*
*كما وَرَد الأدبَ الفرنسيَّ ونَهَل منه كثيراً كما أشرنا من قبل ، فهو يجيد اللغة الفرنسية والإنجليزية أيضاً، وإن كانت صلتُه بالأخيرة اعتراها الضّعفُ بعد أن فرغ من مهمة ترجمة كتاب " مفتاح كنوز السّنّة " من الإنجليزية إلى العربية ، وقد مرّتْ بنا قصّةُ هذا الكتاب مفصّلة ..*
*على أنّ هناك كتاباً آخر من كتب الرجل له قصّة ؛ فقد حَدَث عندما كان الشّيخ محمد عبده يفسّر آيةً من القرآن أنّه كان يأتي بالآيات المشابهة ، وسأله الشيخُ رضا أنّى له هذا ؟*
*فأجاب الشيخ محمد عبده : بأنه يستعين بكتابٍ عنده في اللغة الفرنسية.. كما حَدَث بعد موت الشيخ محمد عبده أن بحث الشيخ رضا عن الكتاب في تَرِكَتِه فلم يعثر عليه ، وأفضى بما في نفسه إلى الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي فقال له :*
*- هذا الكتاب عندي في الفرنسية .*
*- انقله لي :*
*- حُبّاً وكرامة .*
*وهنا قام الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بترجمة كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الحكيم " إلى العربيّة وقدّمه إلى الشيخ رضا وكان ذلك سنة 1924 .*
*وفي سنة 1934 جاءه قريب للشيخ رضا وقال له :*
*- لماذا لا تطبع الكتاب ؟*
*- أيّ كتاب يا صاحبي ؟*
*- كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الحكيم " الموجود عند الشيخ رضا .*
*- وكيف ذلك ؟*
*- أنا أطبعه لك وآتيك بالمال ثمناً له .*
*- إذن لك نِصْفُه .*
*وذهب الرّجل وعاد إليه بالعقد يَنُصّ على أربعين جنيهاً ثمناً للكتاب، وَبَرَّ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي بكلمتِه وأنقده عشرين جنيهاً .*
*ومن الطّريف أنه أهدى كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الكريم " إلى الأديب المصري السّاخر الأستاذ المازني فابتسم ابتسامتَه الشقيّة وقال له ... ما شأني يا صاحبي ؟ قل لي في أيّ موضوع هو .. ماذا تريدني أن أكتب عنه ؟*
*فقال له : إنه يتحدّث في كذا وكذا ..*
*- التقينا .*
*ثم كتب عنه المازنيّ في البلاغ مقالةً ضافية..*
*ومحمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي كان في مصر مَرْجِعَ كُلِّ مَن يُلِمُّ في كتابته بأمرٍ من أمور القرآن أو الحديث ، لا يُستثنى من هذا كبار الكُتّاب أو العمالقة .. وقد رجع إليه الدكتور طه حسين عندما كتب كتابَه "عليّ وبنوه ".. كما رجع إليه الدكتور هيكل في كتابه عن عمر، ورجع إليه الأستاذ العقّاد فيما يتعلّق بصحيح الأحاديث.*
*لم يَضِنَّ قَطّ على سائل علم ، وقد يحبِس نفسَه ويكرّس وقتَه على سؤالٍ يُوَفّيه درساً وتمحيصاً ، يستند إلى الأصول الوثيقة والمراجع العُمْدة في الموضوع ، وقد يكتب الصفحاتِ ذات الهوامش حتى ليصلحَ السؤالُ - أو على الأدقّ - الإجابةُ عليه موضوعاً متكاملاً فيه غَناء ، والرّجل يصنع هذا الصنيع مع كلّ سائلٍ ولو لم يكن يعرفه من قبل ...*
*إنه لا يفعل هذا من أجل شخصِه إنما يفعله إيماناً بحقّ العلم عليه ، فهو يعيش في ميدانه بالرأي والهداية والمشاركة في صَمْتٍ وإخلاصٍ لا يحفل بالذّكر أو الإعلان .*
*وظلّ على السنّ المرتفعة يسهر في جَلَد وصَبْرٍ على الكتب والمراجع والتصحيح والمراجعة حتى استأثرتْ به رحمة الله ..*
*وحياةُ الرّجلِ الخاصّةُ تدخل في باب الغرائب ؛ فنحن في مصر نسمّيه ( صائم الدهر ).. فهو يصوم العام كلّه لا يفطر فيه إلا يومين اثنين هما : أوّل أيّام عيد الفِطْر .. وأوّل أيّام عيد الأضحى .*
*وطعامه نباتيّ : فهو أوّل كُلِّ شَهْرٍ يشتري ثلاثين علبةً محفوظةً من الخَضْروات دفعة واحدة .. فالفاصوليا لِيوم كذا، والبازلاء لِيوم كذا ... إلخ .*
*وهو يصوم بغير سَحُور؛ أي أنه يتناول وجبةً واحدةً كُلَّ أربعٍ وعشرين ساعة ، ويبدأ فطوره بِملْعقتين من العسل الأبيض، ثم "علبة اليوم "، ثمّ الزّبادي والفاكهة وفنجان القهوة ، ويكون هذا بالطبع بعد أذان المغرب ..*
*وفي تمام الساعة العاشرة بالضّبط يشرب كوباً من الماء ، وبهذا تنتهي صِلَتُه بالطعام والشراب حتى مساء اليوم التالي ... وبهذا تتحقّق رغبتُه في ألا يكلّف إنساناً من أهل بيته مشقّةً مّا في طعامه أو شرابه .*
*وحجرته الخاصّة التي تضمّ مكتبتَه الكبيرةَ بها عِدّةُ مناضد ، على اثنتين منها غطاءاتٌ من البلاستيك ومجموعةٌ من الأكواب والصواني ، بل إنّ كُلَّ شيءٍ في هذا الحجرة التي تكوّن عالمَه* 
*الخاصّ مجموعات : الكتب .. المناضد .. الصّوَر .. الأدوية .. الأقلام .. الساعات ..*
*وعلى ذكر الساعات ؛ نذكر أنه كان لا يؤقت إلا وَفقاً للساعة (العربي) .. فإذا قلت له : الساعة الخامسة مثلاً ؛ قام على الفور بعمليّة حسابيّة يعرف بعدها الرقْمَ الذي يقابل خمسة في الساعة العربيّ ، وعندما تُقَدّم القاهرةُ الساعةَ في بدء التوقيت الصيفيّ يصرّ على ألا يُقَدّم ساعتَه لأنه من أنصار الثبات على المبدأ ، ويجب إذا ربطتك به صِلة واتّفقتَ معه على موعد وقال لك : الساعة الثانية مثلاً ؛ أن تُعِدَّ نفسَك لاستقباله في الساعة الثالثة بحساب ساعتك فإنّ موعده ( بالعربي ) أي بالساعة العربي التي يحسبها ويسير عليها ، فالثانية عنده تعني الساعة الثالثة بحساب ساعتك ، وعليك وحدَك أن تراعيَ فروق التوقيت ، أمّا هو فلا يكلّف نفسه حتى التفسير ، إن الرّجل يفترض فيك الذكاء الذي يفهم ويترجم في وقتٍ واحدٍ وبسرعة أيضاً .*
*وهو محافظ في كلّ شيءٍ ؛ فزيُّه يتكوّن من البدلة الكاملة صيفاً وشتاءً .. لا يستطيع حَرُّ الصّيفِ أن ينحّيَ الكرافت أو الدّبّوس ، كما لا تستطيع مواضعاتُ العصر أن تمَسَّ المنديل الأبيض في جيبه ، أو الطّربوشَ القانيَ على رأسه ، أو العصا الأنيقةَ في يده .*
*وهو أنيقُ المظهر ، بل لو اتّفق لك أن تراه على سجيّته في بيته -ولو على غير ميعاد- استرعى بَصَرَك أناقتُه أيضاً في المنامة ذات اللون السُّكّريّ والشريط الأزرق على الأطراف ، وغير هذا ممّا فيه انسجام الألوان .*
*وِمن لازِماته التي يحافظ عليها زيارةُ أختِه صباحَ الجمعة من كلّ أسبوع ، حيث يقضي يومَه ويعود إلى داره في تمام العاشرة مساءً.*
*وهو زاهد في الاجتماعات والتعارف ، والرجل يفسّر هذا وكأنه يعتذر : إنّ التعرّف إلى الناس تقوم تبعاً له على الأثُر حقوقٌ لهم والتزاماتٌ واجبة الرعاية والوفاء ، وليس عندي وقتٌ لهذا ولا أنا أطيق التقصير فيها لو لَزِمَتْني.*
*وللرّجل أولادٌ وأحفادٌ كلّهم يشغل منصباً مرموقاً في الدولة ، ولكنّ الجدير بالذّكر أنه تعهّد طفولتَهم وصباهم ، وقد شهدت منا ضد سيرته (كذا) معهم حين كانوا يتحلّقون حوله يقرأ لهم أو يسمع منهم، فإذا تغيّب أحدهم لطارئ المرض سهر على سريره حتى يُشفى .*
*ولعلّ تَحَرُّرَه - وهو المشتغل بالدِّين وقضاياه - يرجع إلى نشأته الدينية ( كذا ) ، مع أن الأزهر في وقته كان يحتكر - أو يكاد - المحدِّثين والمفسِّرين ، ويشبّ اليافع فيه على حفظ الشروح والبطون والحواشي ، ولكنّه لم يمرّ بهذه التجربة وإن كان حفظ وتفوق مستعلياً .*
*لقد درس أصولَ الدّين حُبّاً في العلم ، وقد أفادته تجاربه ورسّختْ في نفسه معنى الحرّية والتحرّر ، فابْنَتاه تعملان ؛ بل إنّ عمَلَهما عليه طابع العصر الذي نعيشه ، فإحداهما كانت مفتّشةً عامّةً للرّياضة البدنية بوزارة التربية ، والأخرى كانت مديرةَ كلّية النصر بالمعادي ( فيكتوريا سابقاً ) .*
*وبعد ؛ فهذه الجهودُ السخيّةُ العطاءِ الموصولةُ الدَّأَب ؛ وهذه الحياةُ التي آضَتْ إلى التبتّلِ من أجل الدّين في صورةٍ مشرِقةٍ مشرّفة ؛ هي أجدى عليه وأقربُ إلى الله مِن كثيرٍ من القيام والقعود والتعصّب الساذج .. هذه الحياةُ الرائعةُ بِصَبْرِها الدائبِ وتصْميمِها القادرِ على التّجديد شَخصيّة لا تنسى .. " .*
*هذه هي ترجمةُ الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي ؛ فيها عظةٌ وعبرةٌ وفائدةٌ وطرافةٌ .. سُقْتُها كما هي ، وإنما كانت غيرَ مَشكولةٍ فاجتهدتُ في ضبط ألفاظها ، ثم هي لا تخلو من أخَذَاتٍ ؛ كقول الدكتورة نِعْمات : " وهذا الجُهد الضخم لم يستنفذ طاقة الرّجل " وحقّها : " يستنفد " بالدال وهذا من أقدم الأغلاط اللغوية في عربيّتنا المعاصرة ، وكم تألّمتُ حين وقع في مقدّمة الطبعة الثالثة لكتاب " المقتضب " نحو هذا من قول العلامة الضّخم محمد عبدالخالق عُضَيمة : " وكانت الأجزاء تنفذ بعد ظهورها بقليل" ؛ تألّمتُ لأنّ هذا لا يقوله مَن استدرك على فُحُولة العلماء في الزمن الأوّل ، فهو من خطأ الطبع ما من شك ، وكان العلامة عُضَيمة ممّن تمَّمَ عملَ الأستاذ عبد الباقي في كتابه الحافل " دراساتٌ لأسلوب القرآن الكريم " حيث قال : " وجدتُ المصنّفين الذين عرضوا لفَهْرَسة ألفاظ القرآن قد تناهتْ جُهودهم عند حصْر ألفاظ الأفعالِ وبعضِ الأسماء ، وإحصاءِ آياتها ، وتركوا هذا الإحصاءَ في الحروف والضمائر ، وأسماءِ الإشارة ، والأسماءِ الموصولة ، وبعضِ الظروف الكثيرة الذّكْر كإذ وإذا.. بدأتُ بإحصاء حروف المعاني ، وجمع آياتها ، كذلك فعلتُ في كلِّ ما أغفلتْ جمعَه هذه الكتبُ : " المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم" للأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي رحمه الله .."..*
*وكذلك من مِثْل قولِها : " حتى استأثرتْ به رحمة الله " وما أعلمه أنّ الأفعال لا تُسند إلى صفات الله عزّ وجلّ ..*
*على أنّي لا أحبُّ أن أقف هنا كثيراً ؛ فسَرْدُ الصّوم ، والصّيامُ بغير سَحُور ، وتوقيتُ الساعة بالعربي مع هذا الإصرار العجيب على ارتداء اللباس الإفرنجي صيفاً وشتاءً ! والتحرّر .. كلّ ذلك ممّا لستُ بسبيل التّعليق عليه في مثل هذا المقام ..لكنْ في ذهني من ترجمة الأستاذ عبدالباقي أنه كُفَّ بصرُه في آخر أيامه ، وهذا ممّا لم تذكره الكاتبة .. وثمّة أمرٌ آخرُ ؛ هو ضبط لفظة " المفهرس " في عنوان كتاب الأستاذ عبدالباقي " المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم " .. فالذي يقع لي أنّه " المُعْجَم المُفَهْرِس " بِكَسْر الرّاء .. وليس " المُفَهْرَس " بِفَتْحِها .. ولم تَشْكله الأستاذة هنا ولا العلامة عُضَيمة ، وكانت هذه اللفظةُ موضوعَ نقاش مع أحد مشايخنا لكن رَجَع كُلٌّ منّا بما يقوله ؛ إذ إنه يلفظه على المشهور من لفظ النّاس له ، ولم أقتنع به..*
*وبعد ؛ فهذه الحياة ما كانت لتكون كذلك لو أنّ صاحبَها أخذ بالتبطّلِ والكَسَلِ ، وكثرةِ الخُلْطةِ ومُجاراةِ النّاس .. وأعتقد أنّ قول الأستاذ عبدالباقي : " إنّ التعرف إلى الناس تقوم به تبعاً له على الأَثَر حقوقٌ لهم ... وليس عندي وقتٌ لهذا.. " هو ممّا يشترك فيه العقلاء على اختلافهم من أجناس الأمم ، قارنْ هذا بقول هنريك إبسن : " إنّ الأصدقاء من الكماليات الباهظة ، وليس في وسع إنسانٍ يستثمر رأسَ ماله في دعوةٍ ورسالةٍ في الحياة أن يحتفظ بهم، وليست تكاليفُ الصّداقة ناجمةً عمّا يتكبّده الإنسانُ من أجل أصدقائه ، ولكنْ عمّا يُحجم عنه إكراماً لهم .. " .*
*رحِم الله الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي وجزاه عنّا خيرَ ما يجزي عالماً ..*
*تَمَّ في عَصْر الخميس : 21 - 7 - 1432*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الله اكبر رحم الله الشيخ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي وغفر له وجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى 
ترجمة رائعة و وافية لشخصية عظيمة اجد في قلبي لها حب عظيم اعجز عن تفسيره 
وربما لانه صاحب كتاب (اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان) والذي هو من احب الكتب إلى قلبي

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

عذرا..

نسيتُ أن أكتب في الترجمة اسم الكاتب..

فهو أنيس الروح ونزيل الفؤاد الشيخ البحاثة: عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الهدلق - أحسن الله ذكره ونفعنا بما يكتب-

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا ابن مسلمة ، فعلا ترجمة نادرة ، رحم الله الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي وأسكنه فسيح الجنات.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا ابن مسلمة ... وجزى الله خيراً الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق

----------


## المبلغ



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## عبدُالرَّحمن بنُ القِنويّ

بارك اللهُ في الشيخين الكريمين: عبدالله الهدلق، وأبي أُسامة عبدالرحمن بن حسن قائد البَحَّاثة الْمُحقق الفاضل..
ورحِمَ اللهُ الشيخ/محَمَّدًا والجمِيعَ، وغفر لنا ولَهُمْ آمين.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

رحم الله الشيخ الأستاذ/ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله العلامة الكبير الشيخ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي .

----------

